# Rennspiele mit Opel Mods



## Aks-ty (22. September 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Suche ein rennspiel möglichst mit G25 unterstützung in dem man Opel Fahrzeuge vorhanden sind oder man sie reinmodden kann. Kennt ihr vielleicht spiele die das haben oder Mods dafür verfügbar sind?

MFG
    Aks-ty


----------



## Shady (22. September 2009)

*Dranhäng*
Auch wenn einige sicher wieder gegen Opel wettern werden...


----------



## feivel (22. September 2009)

ein mantarennspiel würd ich zocken XD

auch wenn ich opel sonst nich soo dolle find...


----------



## Shady (22. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ein mantarennspiel würd ich zocken XD
> 
> auch wenn ich opel sonst nich soo dolle find...



Für mich sollte es ein Astra H GTC/OPC sein. Würde mich echt freuen 
Aber glaub bei Opel gibt's da nich so viele Sachen...


----------



## feivel (22. September 2009)

aber gibt doch sicher ein paar nfs mods auch wenns ältere teile sind?


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2009)

Bei GTR2 kann man, der Aktiven Community sei dank, welche Reinmodden .


----------



## ShrinkField (22. September 2009)

Beim VLN Mod 2005 für rfactor gibts z.b. den Manta mit Fuchsschwanz  und den 2002er DTM Opel Astra, mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht aber würd mich auch freuen mehr Opel fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## Aks-ty (23. September 2009)

Ja hat bei mir mehrere Gründe warum ich in Rennspielen mehr Opel fahren würde.
1.Ich bin Opel Schrauber
2.Bin ich mit Opel groß geworden
3.Liebe ich meinen  Calibra Turbo 
4.Ist mein  Ascona 400  fast fertig und ich liebe ihn *sabber*

Deswegen suche ich Mods wo ich auch am meinem rechenknecht mir meinen Lieblingsfahrzeugen fahren kann.
Nur die Frage ist immer wie sie aussehen wenn sie reingemoddet werden sollte nicht wie nen Pixelfleck aussehen.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

hat schon seinen grund warum es keine opels in rennspielen gibt - denn fast alle neueren modelle sind nicht wirklich toll - ist nunmal ein deutscher fiat - der einzigste den ich ganz gut finde idt der insignia...

die alten opels-das waren noch richtige autos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aks-ty (23. September 2009)

naja Opel mit Fiat zu vergleichen sei dahin gestellt.

Ich für meinen Teil würde niemals nen VW fahren weil die immer das gleiche bauen und ab Golf III so verkabelt ist das man nen schaltplan zum motor reparieren braucht.

Ich bin jetzt schon lange Opel Fan/Fahrer/Mechaniker und muss sagen das Opel eine der besten deutschen Automarken ist (neben BMW und Mercedes).Opel ist nicht umsonst technologieführer.

Aber darum geht es ja hier auch nicht jeder hat seine vorlieben aber ich will Opel in games fahren


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

das beste auto ist ein auto das man nicht reparieren muss^^ - und das vw-design ist eecht zu schmucklos!


----------



## Rabauke81 (29. September 2009)

Guckst Du HIER ist für Test Drive Unlimited.


----------



## burns (7. Oktober 2009)

Für GTR2 (ergo wohl auch rFactor) gibts nen schicken Astra.
Aber den Calibra gibts bisher noch nirgends! *heul*


----------



## erel68 (8. Oktober 2009)

Für GTLegends sind gerade C-Kadetts und Opel GT (der Alte) in der Mache. Wann die fertig sind hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Oktober 2009)

Ascona 400 ... wie cool !!!
Wenn den fertig hast komm ich mal vorbei... ok?! Den muss ich sehen !! Hohenlockstedt ist ja gleich um die Ecke 

Aber mal ontopic,
mir fällt leider nur GT2 ein (PS2), da gibs den DTM Calibra 4x4 aus den 90zigern und ne Tigra Rallyversion, "IceCar" hiess der glaube ich.
Beide ziemlich gut zu fahren. 
Bei GT4 hab ich nen OmegaI in der Garage, allerdings als "Vauxhall Cosworth",
auch ne geile Karre (V8 und 400PS warens glaub ich)


----------



## der_flamur (8. Oktober 2009)

guckst du hier: Pilsbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTR2-Server
Allerdings brauchst du GTR2 und viel Zeit für die Downloads...


----------

